# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  прошу поделиться опытом в издании книги

## vasilii

Дорогие преданные, поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом издания книги, желательно вайшнавской или ведической тематики. Очень нуждаюсь в советах (можно в личном сообщении)
заранее благодарю всех, кто откликнется

----------


## Bhishma das

издание книг - это очень обширная тема, поэтому одними советами здесь не обойтись! 

и если Вы - совсем начинающий верстальщик, то соответсвующие книги и Google - Вам в помощь!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Действительно тема обширная. Нужно сначала понять какие задачи перед вами стоят. Вы хотите собственноручно издать книгу в домашних условиях или вам нужно знать как подготовить ее для типографии? Напишите подробно.

----------


## vasilii

Если подробней, интересует издание книги через издательство - просто каков сам процесс, и в какое издательство стоит обратиться.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Тогда все просто. В издательство можно принести материал в обычном виде, а все необходимое они сделают сами (естественно за доп.плату). Какое издательство - это уже зависит от вашего города.

----------


## Bhishma das

Матушка Хари-канта всё очень подробно сообщила!
Ну, или почти всё!  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

:smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Остальное Вам оставила  :smilies:

----------


## vasilii

А для самостоятельного издания прграмма какая-то нужна?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если вы собираетесь печатать дома на своем принтере, то вам как минимум нужно будет сверстать книгу и расположить страницы в нужном порядке (спуск полос). Чтобы при печати они выглядели примерно так:


Поверьте, если вы слабо в этом ориентируетесь, лучше сразу пойти в издательство. Я печатник по образованию и то, когда лет пять назад делала книгу в домашних условиях, поняла, что лучше этим не заниматься. Тем более, что если тираж маленький, то разница в цене между домашним и типографским изданием небольшая. Так как даже если вы разберетесь в верстке и спуске полос, отпечатаете дома на принтере (посчитайте сумму за бумагу и краску), вам все равно нужно будет еще как-то скреплять листы. Самый дешевый способ - скобы (приемлемо до 100 листов), но даже на этот вариант нужно покупать большой степлер (которого скорее всего сейчас у вас нет). + бумага для обложки фото- или плотная тоже обойдется в копеечку. А после всего нужно еще сделать обрезку книги с трех сторон, т.к. при скреплении какие-то листы *сильно* вылезут больше, чем другие и будет некрасиво. Типографского ножа скорее всего дома тоже не найдется, а сапожный  :smilies:  не подойдет, поэтому надо все равно будет идти в какую-нить мелкую типографию и платить эту отдельную услугу.
Преимущество типографии не только в их профессиональных навыках, но и в дешевизне материалов и скорости. Поэтому мой совет сразу идти туда, а там решайте как знаете.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Программы для домашней верстки есть. Да и обычный Word кое-как тоже это умеет. Но вот собрать листы в приличную книжку на дому не получится. Самое лучшее что получится - брошюрка. Максимум из 15 листов А4 (это 60 страничек А5). И то довольно уродливая, поскольку, как отметила матаджи Хари-канта, центральные листы будут выступать. Приличная брошюрка получается из максимум 10 листов (т.е. 40 страниц А5). Такие штуки я печатаю для преданных довольно давно, но опять же, тиражи совсем маленькие - до 20 шт.

Если же Вы таки хотите делать книги на дому, то нужно прежде всего понять, чем обрезать (типографский нож стоит немало), и как делать переплет (тоже непростая задачка)

----------


## Bhishma das

здесь надо определиться, куда пойти!
если ваще  :smilies:  ничего нет, тогда - в издательство!
а если есть готовые pdf-ки - то в типографию, и спуск полос необязателен, т.к. они обычно сами его делают для своего оборудования.

----------


## Bhishma das

> А для самостоятельного издания прграмма какая-то нужна?


для вёрстки в последнее время использую Scribus (on Linux).

рекомендую!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если кто-то не знает даже самого элементарного в издательском деле, начинать надо с того, чтобы найти редактора своего произведения. Как правило, новички уверены в непогрешимости своих текстов. Но потом будет обидно, когда уже ничего не исправишь, а деньги потрачены. Редактор - лучший друг автора. Если тематика вайшнавская (ведическая), совершенно необходим старший преданный, кому автор доверяет, с опытом редакторской работы. Типографии может быть вообще без разницы, что напечатать. Какие-то типографии могут предоставить своих редактора и корректора, но люди без понимания нашей темы не помогут выправить текст по нашим требованиям. Так что начинать надо с поиска благословений своего произведения старшим преданным, т.е. чтобы его взяли на проверку. Если это Москва, можно обратиться в "Философскую книгу", возможно, они проконсультируют подробнее. На этом форуме есть их представитель. 

Но что касается печати небольших тиражей за свой счет без гарантии продаж, дешевле найти фирму, делающую брошюры на пружинах. При такой верстке обрезка не нужна, будет наименее затратно. Для внутреннего пользования при небольшом тираже вполне достаточно.

----------


## vasilii

Да, благословения есть, я хочу сделать пару экземпляров для преданных, которые читали книгу и вдохновили на издание, в подарок, потому что неизвестно сколько еще времени займет издание через издательство, вообще поиск издательства, переговоры, сам процесс. Может, кто-то сталкивался с этим и может дать какие-то советы?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так те, кто вдохновили на издание, пусть вам и посоветуют... вас на какой тираж вдохновили-то? просто так сказали: "о, это даже можно печатать, дерзай" или сказали: "То, что ты пишешь, должны прочесть русскоязычные преданные. Ищи издательство, бери свои (наши) деньги и печатай тиражом 300-5000 экз., может быть, даже получится заработать на этом". 

Возьмите в руки любую книгу, кроме BBT и каких-то наших супер-раскрученных авторов. Посмотрите выходные данные. И все поймете. У * настоящей книги*, кроме автора, есть редактор, корректор, художник, верстальщик. Редактор и должен вам все подсказать, что делать в вашем конкретном случае. Редактор отвечает за то, как будущий читатель примет новую книгу. Правильные авторы ищут редактора до того, как книга будет окончена. Это если вы готовы платить другим за работу. Либо возможен вариант, когда редактор - возвышенный преданный и готов, видя ваш талант, поработать с вами бесплатно.

Ради нескольких экземпляров в подарок ищите фирму, которая делает брошюры на пружинах. Так свои работы оформляют студенты, некоторую документацию так делают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Помнится, в 90-е кто-то издал книгу "Жемчужыны вайшнавской поэзии". А в книге много санскрита... и как такому следовать? Но уровень обиды автора-"старшего преданного", когда ему отправили недоуменные вопросы, был запределен. Остается надеяться, что возврата тех времен не предвидится, с волной новых авторов  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> ... "Жемчужыны вайшнавской поэзии" ...


именно через "жы" ?

----------


## Bhishma das

> Программы для домашней верстки есть. Да и обычный Word кое-как тоже это умеет.


для Ворда имеется макрос "Вёрстка текста книжкой", но не уверен, работает ли он в последних версиях Ворда.

а вот относительно "программ для домашней вёрстки" - ну, не знаю, или здесь скрыта тонкая ирония, т.к. встречаются заявления, что верстать можно даже с помощью Ворда!  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Есть такое дополнение для Worda - EhusBook. В 2007 работает. Для более старых была русскоязычкая штуковина под названием "Верстка". Для более новых не знаю.

----------


## vasilii

> Есть такое дополнение для Worda - EhusBook.


спасибо, мне подошла.

----------


## Adel

vasilii, если это ещё актуально для Вас, могу помочь советом, или (если это не гигантские объёмы) непосредственно вёрсткой  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> П вам все равно нужно будет еще как-то скреплять листы. Самый дешевый способ - скобы (приемлемо до 100 листов), но даже на этот вариант нужно покупать большой степлер (которого скорее всего сейчас у вас нет). + бумага для обложки фото- или плотная тоже обойдется в копеечку. А после всего нужно еще сделать обрезку книги с трех сторон, т.к. при скреплении какие-то листы *сильно* вылезут больше, чем другие и будет некрасиво. Типографского ножа скорее всего дома тоже не найдется, а сапожный  не подойдет


Харе Кришна!
Недавно размножали небольшие брошюры А5-формата примерно 60 экз.  Сгибали пополам (фальцевали) сами, потом в сгиб "стреляли" скобы обычным мебельным степлером, под брошюру при этом подкладывали гофрированную картонку, чтобы концы скобок втыкались в неё, а не в стол. Потом скобы вручную загибали.

Торцы обрезали тоже сами. Для этого нужна металлическая линейка и обычный канцелярский нож с выдвигающимся лезвием, которое по мере затупления предполагается обламывать, только надо выбирать модели потолще и подлиннее, они более надёжны. Причём лезвие при затуплении лучше не обламывать а подтачивать (править) на обычном точильном бруске или наждачной бумаге, металл там мягкий, точится очень быстро и легко. Бумага обрезается вдоль металлической линейки лёгкими ровными движениями ножа - по 2-5 листов разрезается за одно движение, затем движение повторяют - и так до тех пор, пока не обрежется весь торец. Чтобы под конец работы не начать резать стол, подкладывали гофрированную картонку. Качество обреза получается вполне приемлемое.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> в сгиб "стреляли" скобы обычным мебельным степлером, под брошюру при этом подкладывали гофрированную картонку, чтобы концы скобок втыкались в неё, а не в стол. Потом скобы вручную загибали.


А, я так пробовал, но получается что удобнее стрелять изнутри, и тогда загиб идет с внешней стороны, что не очень хорошо при эксплуатации - острые концы скоб цепляются за всё. То есть загибать лучше внутри, но тогда стрелять надо снаружи, а там не совсем понятно куда стрелять, и потому кривенько выходило. В общем в итоге я обломился и просто делаю дырки шилом, а потом вставляю скобы  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Народная соображалка вдохновляет!  :smilies: 
Может с брошюрой такой номер пройдет, а вот с книгой вряд ли...

----------


## Bhishma das

народ и здесь что-нить выдумает!  :smilies: 

а тетрадка - это та же брошюрка.

----------


## Рустам11

Расскажу о своём опыте с минимальными издержками:
1. Создал книгу в ворде. Посмотрел как оформлены другие книги (обложка, титул, описание, оглавление текст, приложения), сделал как у них.  
2. Определился с размерами страниц книги и настроил их (Разметка страницы -> размер (Ворд 2013))
3. Привел текст к единому формату (шрифт, отступы, интервалы)
4. Пронумеровал страницы. Советую нумерацию делать по центру, поля слева и справа одинаковые, тогда не будет проблем с четными и нечетными страницами. Оглавление делал в ручном режиме. Некоторые главы и приложения делал отдельными файлами, т.к. если в общем файле то нарушался формат страниц.
5. Сохранил файл в PDF (Сохранить как - Тип файла - ПДФ). Распечатал. Проверил нумерацию страниц, пунктов, таблиц, рисунков, ссылок на другие пункты (исправил, сохранил ПДФ). Распечатал и отнес знакомому корректору. Получил замечания поправил в ворде. Сохранил файл в PDF.
6. Если у Вас несколько файлов PDF - сохранил файлы в PDF. Объединил файлы PDF в один файл (установил программу Acrobat pro (можно скачать в DC++), запустил её, (Редактирование -> Редактировать текст и изображения -> Страницы -> Объединить файлы в PDF). Обложка обычно делается отдельным файлом.
7. Распечатал. Проверил еще раз.
8. Нашел самую дешевую типографию. Отнес два пдф файла (обложку и книгу) в типографию.
9. В типографии сказал, что мне самый дешевый вариант и попросил называть составляющие стоимости по пунктам, спрашивал о разнице в размерах тиража - мне показалось что цена 30 экземпляров и 100 отличалась на 30% стоимости (но я может ошибаюсь)
10. Оставил у них в продаже несколько экземпляров (чтобы книга "светилась" в интернете в их электронном магазине).
11. Озадачился выкладыванием книги в эппстор, гуглмаркет и интернет магазинах. Однако это у меня не получилось и я сделал это через большое издательство согласившись получать только 15% от продаж.

Книга А4 (у меня было несколько схем с мелким шрифтом) 180 стр. 30 экз. в мягкой обложке с их регистрацией ISBN кода мне стоила 10 тыс.руб. (для регистрации ISBN кода пришлось оставить у них порядка 15 экземпляров книги). Оплата знакомому корректору 5 тыс.руб. 

Печатал здесь - http://www.onebook.ru/ (пусть админ удалит ссылку - если это противоречит правилам)
Если кто знает где дешевле, давайте ссылки
Удачи!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ого, сколько денег получилось... Но это Вы на продажу делали, судя по описанию, поэтому таки да нужно сделать товарный вид. 
Если же печатать какие-то тексты для преданных, то тот же объем (90 листов А4) на домашнем лазернике выйдет примерно в 50$ за все 30 экз. И так как это формат А4, то о книге вообще речь не идет, просто сшивается скобами или даже нитками сбоку да и всё.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Может тогда кто посоветует дешевую типографию в Москве или Питере для 100-200 экземпляров?

----------


## Bhishma das

> Создал книгу в ворде


Ворд никогда не поднимется до уровня настоящей Типографики!

Хотя надо признать, с подготовкой текста для последующей вёрстки он вполне справляется, иногда, правда, с глюками.

Ну, с кем не бывает?  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Печатал здесь - http://www.onebook.ru/


Вспомнился незабвенной памяти Дмитрий Иванович Менделеев...

Издавать и печатать книгу в Москве - "это то же самое, что топить печь ассигнациями!"  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> установил программу Acrobat pro (можно скачать в DC++)


и куда смотрит админ?  :smilies:

----------


## Adel

> Ворд никогда не поднимется до уровня настоящей Типографики!


Да вот и я вовсю удивляюсь советам верстать в ворде, это ведь не программа вёрстки, это текстовый редактор. Нет, может он конечно и спуск полос сделает, но это всё будет (как здесь уже кем-то говорилось) на уровне распечатки листов А4, пробивания в них дыроколом дырок и связывания верёвочкой. Друзья, если есть задача сделать красивый и качественный продукт, нужна адекватная программа вёрстки. Quark или InDisign, например. Освоение того же InDisign не такая уж неодолимая задача, зато результаты превзойдут все ожидания. А в ворде, если вы даже и сохранитесь в pdf, будет куча ограничений по формату издания, по типографике, по вёрстке изображений, по цветам никакого контроля. Да ни одна мало-мальски интересная дизайнерская задумка не сможет быть там реализована. В общем, как принято в таких ситуациях говорить - брр.. и ужас))





> Если кто-то не знает даже самого элементарного в издательском деле, начинать надо с того, чтобы найти редактора своего произведения. Как правило, новички уверены в непогрешимости своих текстов. Но потом будет обидно, когда уже ничего не исправишь, а деньги потрачены. Редактор - лучший друг автора. Если тематика вайшнавская (ведическая), совершенно необходим старший преданный, кому автор доверяет, с опытом редакторской работы. Типографии может быть вообще без разницы, что напечатать. Какие-то типографии могут предоставить своих редактора и корректора, но люди без понимания нашей темы не помогут выправить текст по нашим требованиям.


Прекрасный совет! Я бы сказала универсальный, касающийся не только "нашей темы", а вообще (но "нашей темы" в особенности))

----------


## Bhishma das

> ... если есть задача сделать красивый и качественный продукт, нужна адекватная программа вёрстки. Quark или InDesign, например.


особенно, если они свободные (free)!  :smilies: 

InDesign, конечно, "рулит", но круче всех TeX (и его преемники: LaTeX etc.)!  :smilies:

----------


## Adel

> особенно, если они свободные (free)!


ага, в таком случае к ворду, ту же оговорочку, пожалуйста  :smilies: 





> круче всех TeX (и его преемники: LaTeX etc.)


в смысле вёрстки мат и хим формул - да, в смысле вёрстки стандартного (не технического свойства) текста - нет (ибо зачем усложнять простое по сути).

и если в индизайне том же, можно начать верстать грубо говоря "с тычка", то в латехе это не получится, должно быть представление хотя бы о низкоуровневом языке разметки (ключевой момент здесь не в лёгкости или сложности его освоения, а в том, что оно "должно быть"). и в нашем случае возникает вполне себе закономерный вопрос - если это нецелесообразно, зачем тогда?

LaTeX бесплатен, но на этом пожалуй, все его достоинства и заканчиваются (разумеется, сообразно с теми задачами которые рассматриваются здесь). хотя.. допускаю, кто-то, возможно, и не ищет лёгких путей (там, где они есть)  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> ага, в таком случае к ворду, ту же оговорочку, пожалуйста


для меня это неактуально, поскольку я предпочитаю исключительно LibreOffice для Linux!  :smilies: 




> в смысле вёрстки мат и хим формул - да, в смысле вёрстки стандартного (не технического свойства) текста - нет (ибо зачем усложнять простое по сути).


(La)TeX годится не только для "вёрстки мат и хим формул", но и для вёрстки много чего ещё, например, книг, статей, отчётов, презентаций, разного рода писем, музыкальных произведений (с нотами!), сборника кулинарных рецептов, наконец!
список, как говорится, можно продолжить!

а вот сможет ли InDesign с друзьями похвастать подобными заслугами - не факт, не уверен!  :smilies:  imho!

"стандартный" (видимо, имелось ввиду "простой") текст сверстать в TeX’е, как 108 байт переслать!  :smilies:  ну, не два же!  :smilies: 




> и если в индизайне том же, можно начать верстать грубо говоря "с тычка", то в латехе это не получится, должно быть представление хотя бы о низкоуровневом языке разметки (ключевой момент здесь не в лёгкости или сложности его освоения, а в том, что оно "должно быть"). и в нашем случае возникает вполне себе закономерный вопрос - если это нецелесообразно, зачем тогда?


прежде всего, юниксоидам, похоже, опять не повезло,  :smilies:  в том смысле, что им никогда не удастся "поюзать" InDesign & Co, за исключением Scribus, кстати, очень интересный Проект!

говоря TeXническим языком, "низкоуровневый язык разметки" относится к ядру TeX’а, то бишь, к его коду, до которого обычным пользователям-верстальщикам, что называется, нет никакого дела, т.е., "до лампочки"!  :smilies: 

а фактически, пользовательский язык разметки не сложнее html!  :smilies: 

да в том же InDesign'е для решения нестандартных задач требуется иногда поскриптовать!  :smilies: 
и даже в некоторых тривиальных случаях, как, например, борьба с висячими строками (widows & orphans), приходится поизголяться, прошу поверить моему опыту - Слава Кришне, не одну книгу сверстал!

главный принцип верстальщика - садись и верстай!  :smilies: 
главное, штоб инстрУмент был справный!  :smilies: 

Типографика на выходе TeX’а - самого высочайшего качества, надо признать!

что же касается "начать верстать грубо говоря "с тычка"", то грамотно (правильно, красиво) верстать, не имея представления о Типографике, не получится нигде!

полу-философский "закономерный вопрос" о целесообразности в данном случае не имеет под собой никакого основания, очевидно!




> LaTeX бесплатен, но на этом пожалуй, все его достоинства и заканчиваются (разумеется, сообразно с теми задачами которые рассматриваются здесь). хотя.. допускаю, кто-то, возможно, и не ищет лёгких путей (там, где они есть)


другое значение слова "free" - "свободный"!
в смысле - свободное ПО.
и это его главное достоинство!

и другие его достоинства значительно превосходят таковые InDesign'а со-товарищи (см. выше).

принципиальное отличие, как обычно, в подходе к идеологии: TeX использует концепцию WYSIWYM - What You See Is What You Mean, иными словами: не программа, а пользователь посредством программы управляет вёрсткой!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Adel

> и другие его достоинства значительно превосходят таковые InDesign'а со-товарищи (см. выше).


по прежнему не вижу больше двух (см. ниже): 1) оговореное в предыдущем посте и 2) возможность упрощённо верстать сложную техническую литературу (разумеется, это не отменяет возможности верстать в нём и всё остальное, вопрос только, по прежнему, в целесообразности)))





> (La)TeX годится не только для "вёрстки мат и хим формул", но и для вёрстки много чего ещё, например, книг, статей, отчётов, презентаций, разного рода писем, музыкальных произведений (с нотами!), сборника кулинарных рецептов, наконец!
> список, как говорится, можно продолжить!
> а вот сможет ли InDesign с друзьями похвастать подобными заслугами - не факт, не уверен! imho!


Помятуя не об одном десятке всего того, что вы перечислили, мною свёрстанного, именно в InDesign, меня стали терзать смутные сомнения, об одном и том же, ли, индизайне мы с вами говорим?





> да в том же InDesign'е для решения нестандартных задач требуется иногда поскриптовать! 
> и даже в некоторых тривиальных случаях, как, например, борьба с висячими строками


Сомнения усилились.. ибо..
Конкретно это, в программе реализовано двумя нажатиями указательного пальца на мышь. Точнее тремя (третье, чтобы в вызванном меню нажать ок)





> что же касается "начать верстать грубо говоря "с тычка"", то грамотно (правильно, красиво) верстать, не имея представления о Типографике, не получится нигде!


Безусловно!, я предполагала это по умолчанию. Под "тычком" имея в виду исключительно техническую сторону вёрстки.





> другое значение слова "free" - "свободный"!


 свободный от чего? от прав? если да, то значит и от денег. А свободный от денег, не бесплатный ли (в данном, конкретном, денежном контексте)? В общем, от чего ушли, к тому пришли ))


Вопрос здесь конечно (кроме всего прочего!) ещё и чисто вкусовой. Мне нравится индизайн, я его люблю. И если мне понадобится что-нибудь сверстать, я буду делать это именно в нём. Латех же открою в самом крайнем для себя случае. У кого-то иначе. У Вас это, возможно, ещё как-то.. А в общем и целом не вижу противоречий  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> по прежнему не вижу больше двух (см. ниже): 1) оговореное в предыдущем посте и 2) возможность упрощённо верстать сложную техническую литературу (разумеется, это не отменяет возможности верстать в нём и всё остальное, вопрос только, по прежнему, в целесообразности)))


целесообразность подразумевает также принципиальную невозможность использования, например, InDesign'a в некоторых случаях, как, например, в моём:
место, время, обстоятельства, знаете ли!  :smilies: 
ибо, кажись, та известная корпорация не собирается портировать данный продукт под (для) Linux!

однако прогресс не стоит на месте!
подготовленный (любой!) текст будь то в Worde'e или Writer'e легко перегоняется в TeX, в котором макет доводится до кондиции.

так что говорить о якобы тяжелой вёрстке сложной технической литературы уже не приходится: дипломы с кандидатскими математиков, физиков, химиков (и лириков, конечно!) верстаются за 3 (три) дня!

не знаю, какова сейчас ситуация с новейшей версией InDesign'a, но совсем недавно при импорте Wordовского дока было потеряно около половины сносок, а в книге было более 500(!) ссылок!
причём надо было разнести концевые и обычные сноски.
представляете?
кстати, книга называется "Speaking strongly...", если что.




> Помятуя не об одном десятке всего того, что вы перечислили, мною свёрстанного, именно в InDesign, меня стали терзать смутные сомнения, об одном и том же, ли, индизайне мы с вами говорим?


иронизируете? ну-ну!  :smilies: 

я же отмечу лишь пару моментов, очень существенных для процесса вёрстки:

1) InDesign имеет, мягко говоря, некоторые проблемы при работе с некоторыми индийскими языками (которые с диакритикой).
пару лет тому назад я верстал одну книгу на Хинди, и мы столкнулись, действительно, с серьёзной проблемой - некорректным отображением диакритики.
лишь по милости Кришны и с Его помощью данный издательский проект был закончен:
http://bharata.info/portfolio/Hindi_...26_12_2012.pdf
(это очень известная книга Бхакти Викаши Свами, в русском переводе - "Взгляд на традиционную жизнь Индии")
made in INDesign!  :smilies: 

2) поставляeмый с InDesign словарь переносов для русского языка - никудышный!
а за "костыли", как обычно, приходится расплачиваться денежками!  :smilies: 

нечего и говорить, что в TeX'e подобных неудобств не возникает.

более того, в TeX'e оптимальная вёрстка абзаца выверена с математической точностью (можно почитать у Кнута, например) - возможно даже получить абзац вообще без переноса слов (высший пилотаж!) за счёт глобальной оптимизации разбиения абзаца на строки, а не запретом переносов в параметрах самой программы, естественно!
по крайней мере, это справедливо для английского языка с его, в основном, короткими словами.
а с великим и могучим придётся поэкспериментировать, поиграться!  :smilies: 
однако ж имеет место быть такая давнишняя голубая мечта!

не уверен, (с)могут ли рассказать что-нибудь интересное о деталях оптимизации вёрстки программеры проприетарных (собственнических, слово-то какое, прости меня, Господи!) продуктов.
извините-с, закрыто-с!  :smilies: 




> Сомнения усилились.. ибо..
> Конкретно это, в программе реализовано двумя нажатиями указательного пальца на мышь. Точнее тремя (третье, чтобы в вызванном меню нажать ок)


конечно, всегда можно запретить явным образом в самой программе наличие висячих строк (widows & orphans), но что прикажете делать с абзацем в пол-страницы, когда неизбежно появление "висячки"?
тремя кликами тут никак не справиться!
у меня как-то был случай: чтобы справиться с "висяком", надо было обработать абзацы шести предыдущих страниц!

не буду приводить здесь слово, каким называли эту строку российские печатники до 1917 года (см. Правила Форума!)

в TeX'e "widows' & orphans' problem" (проблема "вдов" и "сирот") решается, опять же, оптимизацией вёрстки соответствующего абзаца.
внешне всё выглядит очень просто!
но красиво!




> Безусловно!, я предполагала это по умолчанию. Под "тычком" имея в виду исключительно техническую сторону вёрстки.


некоторые личности "верстают" в Word'e и ничуть не парятся по этому поводу!  :smilies: 




> свободный от чего? от прав? если да, то значит и от денег. А свободный от денег, не бесплатный ли (в данном, конкретном, денежном контексте)? В общем, от чего ушли, к тому пришли ))


о Свободном Программном обеспечении можно почитать, например, здесь:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

но это уже совсем другая, большая тема!
хотелось бы обсудить её на Форуме.
возможно, предварительно надо обсудить с админами и модераторами.




> Вопрос здесь конечно (кроме всего прочего!) ещё и чисто вкусовой. Мне нравится индизайн, я его люблю. И если мне понадобится что-нибудь сверстать, я буду делать это именно в нём. Латех же открою в самом крайнем для себя случае. У кого-то иначе. У Вас это, возможно, ещё как-то.. А в общем и целом не вижу противоречий


здесь имеется ещё один вопрос, скорее, тонкий и деликатный, я бы сказал.
вот, стесняюсь спросить, у Вас Ваш любимый InDesign, простите, лицензионный?
а Офис вместе с Виндовс? а Антивирус? а другой софт?
да? нет?
если стесняетесь ответить, напишите мне в личку - не обижусь!  :smilies: 

безусловно, InDesign - хорош! (особенно за такие деньги!  :smilies: )
неспроста настоящие профи работают с ним!

лично у меня была такая цепочка: PageMaker, QuarkXPress, InDesign (с которым провёл много времени).
ах, да, чуть не забыл: первым в этом списке был всё-таки Word!
но это было очень давно и правда!  :smilies:  (до сих пор гуляет по и-нету и не только тот издательский проект в различных инкарнациях!  :smilies: )

но в определённый момент начинаешь задумываться о "делах в нашем королевстве"...
и нужно сделать правильный выбор.
и я, надеюсь, его сделал!

и сразу наступает шанти-шанти-шантихи!  :smilies: 




> Харе Кришна!


Спасибо!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> книга называется "Speaking strongly..."


полное наименование книги:
"On Speaking Strongly in Srila_Prabhupada's Service" (by Bhakti Vikasa Swami)

----------


## Adel

> о Свободном Программном обеспечении можно почитать, например, здесь:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5


Зачем?

Я никак не могу понять в каком месте противоречие  :doom:  Я всего-лишь озвучила факт, назвав бесплатным свободный Латех. Вы мне про другое значение слова free. Ну какое другое? Свободный и как следствие бесплатный (при этом понятно, что никто вам не помешает отдать кому-нибудь деньги за CD с этой программой). Я к сути пытаюсь поближе, а меня всё куда-то к второстепенным деталям. Эдак можно обо всём на свете разговаривать статьями из википедий. Просто искренне понять не могу. Мы по кругу ходим. Простите меня, пожалуйста!




> ...InDesign, простите, лицензионный?
> а Офис вместе с Виндовс? а Антивирус? а другой софт?
> да? нет?
> если стесняетесь ответить


Почти не стесняюсь), потому что почти всё из перечисленного у меня лицензионное (кроме одного). А уж в сравнении-то с этим _одним_, Латех уж точно тАкой бесплатный, тАкой свободный)))




> по крайней мере, это справедливо для английского языка с его, в основном, короткими словами.


Вот именно! И по крайней и в большей (мере). Это я к возможности получить абзац без переносов и прочего иже с ним.




> а с великим и могучим придётся поэкспериментировать, поиграться!


вот-вот-вот-вот...


Хорошо-хорошо, латех может что-то, что в индизайне или нельзя или можно сложнее. Приняли (но и не отменяли вроде бы). Но ведь все примеры которые вы привели, относятся как раз к тем самым случаям "технически сложной вёрстки" о которых я говорила. Книги с более чем с "500! ссылками", индийская диакритика. Ну не каждая книга, согласитесь, такая, и даже не через одну. Вёрстку рекламы, визитки, брошуры пр. "лабуду", я уж даже не принимаю в расчёт.

Ну не знаю.. простите меня великодушно ещё раз, но ощущение хождения по кругу не покидает. И если ещё в чём-то, это ощущение и не самое худшее, то здесь, оно немного обескураживает  :smilies:

----------


## Adel

ps: Наряду со всем, забыла упоминуть.. Что ещё способно заменить великолепную интеграцию адобовских продуктов? Где я могу что называется "на лету", не отходя от монтажного стола, переключаться между приложениями (фотошоп, иллюстратор), редактировать их и тут же получать обновлённые линки. А при объёмной работе над изображениями да ещё и при большом их количестве, это просто незаменимо!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Зачем?


ну, хотя бы: очень познавательное чтиво, для обшего развития, например!




> Я никак не могу понять в каком месте противоречие


трудно найти противоречие там, где его нет!  :smilies: 




> Я всего-лишь озвучила факт, назвав бесплатным свободный Латех. Вы мне про другое значение слова free. Ну какое другое? Свободный и как следствие бесплатный (при этом понятно, что никто вам не помешает отдать кому-нибудь деньги за CD с этой программой). Я к сути пытаюсь поближе, а меня всё куда-то к второстепенным деталям. Эдак можно обо всём на свете разговаривать статьями из википедий.


я бы мог привести другую ссылку, не такую очевидную.
их есть у меня!  :smilies: 
к тому же, складывается впечатление, что таки пользуетесь Википедией, т.к. не всякий верстальщик (да и не только) знает, как правильно по-русски произносится LaTeX.




> Просто искренне понять не могу. Мы по кругу ходим.


я обычно кругами не хожу!  :smilies: 




> Простите меня, пожалуйста!


когда нет повода, зачем извиняться?  :smilies: 




> Почти не стесняюсь), потому что почти всё из перечисленного у меня лицензионное (кроме одного).


это ж сколько не-казённых деньжищ было растрачено!  :smilies: 
один из парадоксов человеческой психики заключается в том, что люди готовы платить (и платят!) приличные таки деньги, несмотря на то, что имеются свободные аналоги со сходным функционалом.

а производители проприетарного софта эту идею нещадно эксплуатируют, предлагая новые версии своих программных продуктов за большие деньги.




> А уж в сравнении-то с этим _одним_, Латех уж точно тАкой бесплатный, тАкой свободный)))


LaTeX относится к свободному программному обеспечению.
Просто факт.




> Вот именно! И по крайней и в большей (мере). Это я к возможности получить абзац без переносов и прочего иже с ним.
> вот-вот-вот-вот...


предложенная идея заключалась в следующем: в общем случае, перенос слов нежелателен!




> Хорошо-хорошо, латех может что-то, что в индизайне или нельзя или можно сложнее. Приняли (но и не отменяли вроде бы). Но ведь все примеры которые вы привели, относятся как раз к тем самым случаям "технически сложной вёрстки" о которых я говорила. Книги с более чем с "500! ссылками", индийская диакритика. Ну не каждая книга, согласитесь, такая, и даже не через одну. Вёрстку рекламы, визитки, брошуры пр. "лабуду", я уж даже не принимаю в расчёт.


работа с чисто текстом к "ТеХнически сложной вёрстке" не относится.
это очевидно!

и не все верстают на русском языке.

а насколько корректно сравнивать програмные продукты, отличающиеся концепциями, как в данном случае, WYSIWYG и WYSIWYM?

и, конечно, имется принципиальное различие в идеологии: проприетарный софт и СПО!

кстати, слухи о чрезмерной сложности TeX'a сильно преувеличены!  :smilies: 
весь т.н. научный мир работает с ним.

между прочим, подготовка текста в LibreOffice Writer занимает значительно больше времени!




> Ну не знаю.. простите меня великодушно ещё раз, но ощущение хождения по кругу не покидает. И если ещё в чём-то, это ощущение и не самое худшее, то здесь, оно немного обескураживает


ну, это всего лишь субъективное мнение!  :smilies: 

а мы тут вроде как бы опытом делимся!
и на Форуме свободно общаемся!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> ps: Наряду со всем, забыла упоминуть.. Что ещё способно заменить великолепную интеграцию адобовских продуктов? Где я могу что называется "на лету", не отходя от монтажного стола, переключаться между приложениями (фотошоп, иллюстратор), редактировать их и тут же получать обновлённые линки. А при объёмной работе над изображениями да ещё и при большом их количестве, это просто незаменимо!


в заботах о своих клиентах очень известные корпорации порой забывают включить в комплект поставки очень важный пункт: доставка пиццы на дом!  :smilies: 

к тому же, имеется принципиальное возражение по поводу фундаментальной Свободы Выбора: те самые корпорации всячески ограничивают свободу своих клиентов, в т.ч., потенциальных.

мне известны и другие примеры, но не буду их здесь приводить, дабы не создавать (анти)рекламу, сами знаете, кому!

Харе Кришна!

----------

